# Four Sentenced on Charges as Result of Undercover DNRE Investigation in St. Clair Cou



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 8, 2010

Contacts: D/Lt. Wade Hamilton 231-922-5280 ext. 6804 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014


Four Sentenced on Charges as Result of Undercover DNRE Investigation in St. Clair County

Four St. Clair County men charged in with violations documented during a three-year undercover investigation by detectives from the Department of Natural Resources and Environments Law Enforcement Divisions Special Investigations Unit have entered guilty pleas in 72nd District Court in St. Clair County. 

The investigation was initiated when information was gathered by local Conservation Officers that Jerry Gordon, 50, of Clay Township had allegedly been involved in significant game and fish law violations for many years. Gordon had 10 prior convictions for game and fish violations prior to the recent investigation. Detectives were able to substantiate many violations during the course of the investigation, and based on their observations and evidence gathered during the execution of a search warrant at Gordons residence, the St. Clair County Prosecutors Office issued arrest warrants totaling 10 counts for Gordon. The charges were reduced from a higher number of violations documented by the detectives based on an agreement between Gordons attorney and the prosecutors office. 

Gordon entered guilty pleas to charges of the illegal possession of a lake sturgeon taken during the closed season, illegal sale of sport-caught fish, operating unlicensed fishing charters, taking overlimits of deer, taking waterfowl over a baited area, possession of unregistered handguns and possession of narcotics. Gordon was sentenced by the Honorable Judge Herman Campbell. The sentence included a total of $5,125 in fines, costs, and restitution; revocation of all hunting and fishing licenses for a period of five years; and 30 days in the St. Clair County Jail to be served immediately. In addition, Gordon forfeited two boats, one shotgun, several handguns, fishing equipment, numerous sets of deer antlers and a large quantity of fish.

Brian Williams, 41, of Algonac was charged with operating an unlicensed fishing charter, sale of sport-caught fish and retaining foul-hooked fish. He has entered guilty pleas on two of the charges with the third being dismissed. Williams was sentenced by Judge Campbell to pay a total of $815 in fines, costs, and restitution; and his fishing license was revoked for three years.

Alan Goerke, 47, of Algonac was charged with taking waterfowl over a baited area and entered a guilty plea to a reduced charge. Goerke was assessed $200 in fines by Judge Richard A. Cooley.

Robert Brearley, 56, of Algonac was charged with operating an unlicensed fishing charter and entered a guilty plea and was sentenced to $300 in fines and costs plus $340 in restitution to the DNRE by Judge John Monaghan.

The public is reminded to contact the Report All Poaching hotline at 800-292-7800 with any information regarding large- or small-scale poaching operations.

The DNRE is committed to conserve, manage, protect, and promote accessible use and enjoyment of the state's environmental, natural resource, and related economic interests for current and future generations.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

And they will be out next month doing the same thing, why, because their fines are for sh... It is cool that these guys were caught, but as long as the fines are this weak, they will never stop. 3 Years of investigation, at what expense, only to be fined a total of less then 10K. Not even the cost of keeping one DNR Officer on the road for 4 months.

At times I wonder why they put Honorable in front of a judges names, especially after seeing outcomes like this.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

". . . possession of unregistered handguns and possession of narcotics. . . "

Forget the DNR stuff - Is it even possible to get off with only 30 days on these 2 charges ??? What a joke.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

> Gordon had *10 prior convictions* for game and fish violations prior to the recent investigation...
> 
> Gordon entered guilty pleas to charges of the illegal possession of a lake sturgeon taken during the closed season, illegal sale of sport-caught fish, operating unlicensed fishing charters, taking overlimits of deer, taking waterfowl over a baited area, possession of *unregistered handguns and possession of narcotics*...
> 
> The sentence included a total of *$5,125* in fines, costs, and restitution; revocation of all hunting and fishing licenses for a period of five years; and 30 days in the St. Clair County Jail to be served immediately. In addition, Gordon forfeited two boats, one shotgun, several handguns, fishing equipment, numerous sets of deer antlers and a large quantity of fish.


Penalty doesn't fit the crime. Heck, penalty doesn't even cover the cost of INVESTIGATING the crime! Good work MDNR, lousy work Michigan courts!

KW


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

that judge needs to have his title revoked (impeached)and sent to jail for those ridiculous sentences and fines. we the people paid a hell of a lot more in pay scale to the officers on these cases than the total of the fines levied, totally unacceptable:rant:


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

Just like the great Kwame, make a complete mockery out of the court system! When are these judges going to say enough is enough, and start putting these dirt bags away for awhile? Just makes me sick!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

The DNR guys who investigated this stuff get paid either way for doing their job, but this is a MAJOR slap in the face to their hard work.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Frantz said:


> The DNR guys who investigated this stuff get paid either way for doing their job, but this is a MAJOR slap in the face to their hard work.


talk about someone not getting the point wow


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

while it is a slap on the wrist, there is no room in any jails for for what is considered to be a petty crime in the courts.... I would rather see higher fines and banned for life from hunting and fishing, plus community service say 1,000 hours such as clean up of river banks(tippy), state/federal owned lands, camp grounds etc....


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> talk about someone not getting the point wow


???


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

foxriver6 said:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> In addition, Gordon forfeited two boats, one shotgun, several handguns, fishing equipment, numerous sets of deer antlers and a large quantity of fish.


 
On a lighter note, where can I pick up his boats. :lol:


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Frantz said:


> ???


the point is the fines should be massive enough to cover the pay the officers recieved for the total investigation and then doubled or tripled so as to set an example that these violations will not be tolerated!!!!!
to hell with that line of DUMB LOGIC well they already are getting paid.
come to think of it maybe thats what that idiot judge did do, is use that line of ill logic. hope this clears up my line of thought to you don't take it personal thats just how i and a few thousand other sportsmen and women feel.:coolgleam


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah, I figured I wrote the poorly and you misunderstood. Sometimes things are hard for me to put onto paper, or screen, lol. You see I support the troops, the cops and the DNR, the judge appears to be a douche hat, I think that should kinda clear it up a bit more.

I was trying to say that either way, they get paid, doing a good job or doing a bad job, they obviously did a fantastic job and a lot of work, so judge rambone slams them in the face when he handed out his crap sentence.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

We're on the same page here, we just didn't really know it, but my first post should make that a little more clear.

I have good internet days, and bad internet days.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Frantz said:


> Yeah, I figured I wrote the poorly and you misunderstood.
> bingo!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

These investigstions always seems to end this way. The fines need to be substantially more!

Jerry has been a poacher for as long as I can remember, I have known him since I was a kid and despised him just as long. :bloos:
His fines are an absolute joke. It is more like an operating cost to him, any idea how much he makes selling all those walleye he catches day after day out on he river? 

And jail time in March when there is no productive season any way, I guess watching TV in jail or on your couch, whats the difference?!

Do you really think he is *NOT *going to hunt/fish while his license is suspended? JOKE-JOKE-JOKE


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

"*Gordon had 10 prior convictions* for game and fish violations prior to the recent investigation."

This guy needs to do some serious time!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

PWood, I like your anger over this, but I am not a huge fan of doing time anymore, at least not as a primary resolution. I am a huge fan of starting the sentencing with the cost of the investigations and court costs, and then moving on to an actual fine, a VERY EXTREME actual fine. Then this fine is followed with a very specific time frame for payment, say 25% within 30 days, the remaining balance withing 6-12 months AND THEN jail time if the fines and costs are not paid. 30 days gives them time to sell everything they own and find a place on the street to live. The 6-12 months gives them time to figure the rest out and how they want the rest of their lives to go.

This is of course for second and 3rd offenders, or 11th. I think first offender fines should be stiff to deter those who MIGHT think of heading down that road.

But then again, I am one of those nut jobs that thinks if you give a deterrent you can save someone initially and the repeat offenders should be clubbed like a baby seal.


----------

